# Costa sunglasses



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

My dad is looking at getting his first pair of costa's. He's not really sure what color lenses, he was thinking amber but not sure. We fish mostly flats of all different water clearities. He is colorblind if that matters. Thanks for any input


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got 3 sets of Costa's now (1 pair of frames and 3 sets of lenses) and amber is the best followed by smoke. Honestly though I don't think they are worth the money, to me they perform no better then by $15 Berkley's or Flying Fishermen. 

I don't know how color blindness will effect things, but I'm sure it won't help.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

It depends on what area you live in for water clarity. I live in Ft Myers area and amber lenses are better here


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

definately any kind of amber for the flats, i have no idea how being color blind affects it though.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I've got 3 sets of Costa's now (1 pair of frames and 3 sets of lenses) and amber is the best followed by smoke. Honestly though I don't think they are worth the money, to me they perform no better then by $15 Berkley's or Flying Fishermen.
> 
> I don't know how color blindness will effect things, but I'm sure it won't help.


the guy i fish with has those berkleys and he doesn't see half the fish i see, even when he's poling and i'm casting. i can't speak for the f. fishermen, never used them. but costas are the only glasses i'll ever buy. imo, 200 bucks isn't that much money for something used on a daily basis.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

To say that $15 Berkley's work as well as Costa's do is ridiculous. Unless you're not even sight fishing, just chucking bait out. 


For the crystal clear flats of Flamingo, I use Costa's that are green reflective, with what I believe is copper lens. not quite amber. 

For the crystal clear flats of Biscayne Bay, I use my Maui Jim's with the High Transition lens.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> To say that $15 Berkley's work as well as Costa's do is ridiculous.


It's not rediculous, it's my opinion and if you search around you'll see I'm not alone in it. I just don't see what the big deal is about the Costa's, I bought into the hype and spent the money, and I'm sorely disappointed. My Flying Fisherman in Amber with green mirror allow me to see a lot more on the flats then the Costa's did, my Berkley's weren't as good as the FF's but still better then the Costa's too, they are smoke with blue mirror. 

If you do some digging you will also find most of the sunglasses, cheap and expensive, are made in the same places, and a lot of what you are paying for is marketing.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just got my second pair of Costas with the green lenses also.. I've still got my other pair for driving..Good thing is, they have a lifetime warranty. Just some of the plastic was coming off of my old ones, I sent them to Costa and got a new (frames) pair.If you keep them long enough you can "accidentally" break the frame and they will ask what kind you want and they'll send you another pair..I'll never get a different kind


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I have 2 pairs of costas. When I'm fishing I wear the green reflective ones. Yeah costas are expensive but they are extremely comfortable and protect your eyes better than a cheaper pair would.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 3 pairs of costas and love them. They may cost more than the berkleys, however I'm sure the berkleys don't have a glass lense option and I doubt they have a lifetime warranty. Your eyes are very important, make a good investment.


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Smith Polarchromatic Copper...better warranty/service too


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

> They may cost more than the berkleys, however I'm sure the berkleys don't have a glass lense option and I doubt they have a lifetime warranty.


Just remember with the Costas that the lifetime warranty expires as soon as you leave the store!   

Two days after I bought my Costas (Fathoms with 380 Amber lenses) the chrome "C" on the temple fell out.
Took back to Bass Pro -- was told to Call Costa
Called Costa -- was told the "C" would cost me $8 -- REALLY???  Yep.
$8 later, I have new "C"

3 months later, get glasses out of case in Glovebox where they are kept at ALL times unless on my face while fishing.
Find right lense cracked in straight line all the way across the center of my vision.
Called Costa -- was told $90 to replace...  WHAT???
Asked what warranty covers -- Costa never gave me a good answer...  Just beat around the bush, avoided the question and told me $90 to replace my lense...

I'll never buy another pair!!!

I now use Calcutta's and Flying Fisherman. Either last about a year to year anda half before the lenses go blurry.

Costas at $300 for 3 months vs
Calcuttas at $30 for a year. -- I get 10 years of use from the Calcuttas for the same money as 3 months with the Costas. At $30, who cares if they have a warranty...


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

My current costas aretha new 580 plastic lenses in amber lense with green mirror, this is the setup I have used on my last 2 pair my 3rd pair being my current ones, only reason I have a 3rd pair now is they are prescription 596 bucks later, thank god for FSA lol. I have never had any issues with warranty claims when I made one I never paid more than the 11.95 charge, this included having a C replaced on side, the rubber temples that fit over your ear replaced and and polarization fixed twice which is actually brand len's being put in. But I def suggest the amber lense with grn mirror for the flats.


Alex


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Ive used Berkleys and Calcuttas, from Louisiana to Florida, The berkleys blew my mind in florida. I could see 3-5 ft into the water compared to no sunglasses. Absolutely great...especially when I lost them on the last day of vacation...they cost me 5$ at walmart and I immediately had a new pair when I got home and decided to make a fishing trip.
I have been using the calcuttas for the past few months and I'm finally getting some good clean water so i can see what they are about. To me its all about where you are and the type of water. Costa's may be great in certain circumstances, but for price and availability you simply cannot beat the berkleys...I would hate to lose a pair of 100-300$ sunglasses over a quick fishing trip on perhaps and blurry afternoon of drinking


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I own a pair of Costas, Calcuttas, Ocean waves and ray ban's. Overall, the hype of the Costas are not worth the $. Had problems with the first 2 pairs I bought which left me to continue to use my ocean waves. The materials and workmanship of the costas have gone down hill IMHO over the years. Thats why the pair I have, barely used, will probably sit around and never be replaced. Its hard to beat the price of the calcuttas and ray bans have been around for ages so you know......


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

since your father is color blind, I would aim at a lens that has a high contrast.. I would think that the costa smoke lens with mirror reflection tint would be ideal for him as it would allow him to pick up a lot of shadows and shapes rather than trying to physically see the fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I love my Costa's! I picked the Hammerhead 580g lens mirrored, amber base. Awesome polarization and colors pop! Great for site fishing, really cuts glare, color blind or not! I got mine from Amazon for $219.00.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ebay has any pair of 580's for 160-180 shipped. Ive picked up several pairs off ebay over the last couple years no problems.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

check this site out.... I got my triple tail (green lenses) for $168. Just go try some on somewhere, then find what you want, then order from there

http://www.shadesbroker.com/


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, he's still deciding on what glasses to get though. Thanks again


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Thanks for all the help guys, he's still deciding on what glasses to get though. Thanks again


You have to try them on and decide for yourself. The fit of a frame is important. That said, I tried a pair of bronze 580 Tripletail Costas and bought them. That was 6 years ago and I still like them.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The one thing that Costa's have going for them is their glass lenses are extremely scratch resistant. I had mine for 3 years before I dropped them in the river and lost them. Not a scratch on either of the lenses the whole time I had them.

For me having a polycarbonate/plastic lense with nicks and scratches drives me crazy. All of the cheapies I have had scratch up really quick.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> check this site out.... I got my triple tail (green lenses) for $168. Just go try some on somewhere, then find what you want, then order from there
> 
> http://www.shadesbroker.com/


Anyone else have any experience with this website? They have a decent price on the hammerheads I want.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> > check this site out.... I got my triple tail (green lenses) for $168. Just go try some on somewhere, then find what you want, then order from there
> >
> > http://www.shadesbroker.com/
> 
> ...


I will say it took a LITTLE longer than I hoped for (since they said I'd get a tracker number in 3-4 business days). It took about 9-10 business days, but after I got the tracking number, it was about 2 days later, I got them..As long as you don't need them RIGHT NOW, you should be ok


----------



## ultra21 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 2 pair of Costa Wavekillers. One has green Mirror and the other blue mirror. They fit great and I love the glass lenses. I use the green when fishing fresh water and I like the blue in the Salt when the sun is bright.


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

> Smith Polarchromatic Copper...better warranty/service too


Had 2 pairs de-laminate. never again


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

> The one thing that Costa's have going for them is their glass lenses are extremely scratch resistant. I had mine for 3 years before I dropped them in the river and lost them. Not a scratch on either of the lenses the whole time I had them.
> 
> For me having a polycarbonate/plastic lense with nicks and scratches drives me crazy. All of the cheapies I have had scratch up really quick.


Bingo! Glass is the way to go for me. I'm tough on my shades and my 6 year old 580's don't have a scratch on them.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

costas all day no doubt. Im getting another pair because i lost mine over in gorvernment cut while working guiding jet skis. I had to jump in because somone didnt know how to swim and was freaking out with a life jacket on hahaha. unfortantely when i jumped in the strap came off somehow and now my costas are gone. great sunglasses that are comfortable and warranty is great. I've never heard any negative feedback on that till now. I even heard of a guy finding a pair at the sandbar....sent them in and got a new pair. they honor their warranty and back their product which is why they have such a following.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll make this quick. Based on product quality, performance and customer service I'm a Costa customer for life! We have 4 pairs of Costa's in our family. Use to be 5 till a set went for a swim in Boca Grand Pass. 

I recently had a pair go to Costa for repair and they took care of them and sent them back. Out of pocket cost was $12.00. Which is spelled out in their warranty information.

Cheers
Capt. Jan

p.s. All of our Costa's have been purchased full price! I have never received any discounted or promotional products from Costa...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Had Costa's, Ocean Waves, Maui Jim, etc and now I will hnot wear any other than Habervisions. $80 witth glass photochromatic (or not) lenses are the best bang for the buck.

Solarchromatic lenses were developed for people with colorblindness. Morton Plant Mease did a study on the glasses.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have had Costas, Ocean waves, Ray bans, and currently wearing a pair of Kaenon with amber lenses (I really like how light they are!) . They are all good glasses, and to say one is better than the other is going to be a matter of opinion. The most important thing I think is to make sure the frame is comfortable to you on your face! 

Tight lines


----------

